# April Fools gags



## EricNoah (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone spot any clever gags online? 

Hulu's front page is now looking like it might have looked had it been around in 1996. Funny to see a reference to a "new" episode of the X files. Hulu: Homepage 

And I can only hope this is a joke: Gmail Motion BETA


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice.

Hulu even set it up so the pictures would load slowly when you switch/rotate between shows, and the phot0 resolutions are all grainy and poor.  Nice touch!

That G-mail thing is definitely a joke.  Actually click on the Gmail actions picture and bring up the pdf of the motion guide.  It has gestures for "common" phrases like: "If you're leaving for Buenos Aires next week..."  

Yup, that's one I use all the time...


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 1, 2011)

I haven't been to Blizzard's site in a while but spotted this today....

Diablo III - Horadrapp


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 1, 2011)

Not sure about this one but from the Witcher: www.saviors-of-queens.com may be one.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 1, 2011)

A job as an autocompleter. Certificate in psychic reading strongly preferred:
Autocompleter - Mountain View - US jobs - Google

Add-blocker removes adds from real life:
AdBlock Freedom - block billboards, TV commercials, and magazine ads in real time

Kodak removes people you don't want to see anymore from photos:
Kodak: A Thousand Words - Relationshiffft APP ? Automated Person Purge from Kodak

The White House is handing out nuclear launch codes:
Launch Code Authorization


----------



## Mark CMG (Apr 1, 2011)

These are great!  Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## falcarrion (Apr 1, 2011)

Here in the US you can go on YouTube and run a video it as if it was retro movie from 1911( look for the button). With the piano music and all.


----------



## billd91 (Apr 1, 2011)

More Paizo goodness for goblins:
Goblins of Purity


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 1, 2011)

The official UNO card game page at Facebook had this up today:

"Too busy for a full game of UNO? Try DOS, the new 2 minute card game that&#8217s fun for the whole family. With just two numbers and two colors to match, your game will be over in no time!"


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep, the Google Gmail thing is definitely fake, and I'm almost ashamed I know why...  

Look very closely at the silhouettes, notice anything peculiar?  They are all dance moves, most of which are stolen directly from Alfonso Ribeiro's 1980 Break Dance poster from the album of the same name... 

Yeah, I owned it...  The last two on the top line if looked at in succession are steps 1 and 3 of the Micheal Jackson knee slap/leg wiggle move...  

Okay, I have lost all credibility as a metal head now, but I wasn't always so musically knowledgeable...


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey.  Eddie did a song with Micheal, so it's okay.  Don't be ashamed...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2011)

*launching these nukes to china!!!*

LAUNCH CODES ACTIVATED

 SBhcyB0aGUgS2VIHRvI  E91ciBGaXwgRnV0XJlI  j5SRUFEIFRSVMgUE9TVa  DwvYT5kAgIPZBYIAxosg

 EPFgIfAAUZRlJLCBKVU  5FIDEyLCAIFBNIEVTVG  Z2ggS2Fsk3awYW1hem9v  VmPSIvYmxvZy9UaG2gjk

 tMjAwMHRoLVBy2plY3Q  vIj5UaGmZCB0byBSZWN  vdmVyeSBSd5zIFRocm91  OhNoL00KoUtBoMBsAWay

also I ordered a goblinomicon from piazo!


----------



## Rabulias (Apr 2, 2011)

jonesy said:


> The White House is handing out nuclear launch codes:
> Launch Code Authorization




And if you go to select a target country, you find the dropdown list contains:

  Korea, North (the bad one)
  Korea, South (the good one)

and while it does not list the United States, it does list Las Vegas...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2011)

i missed reading the full list. Just wanted China to dissappear.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 2, 2011)

From April Fools to a working Kinect version:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lfso7_i9Ko8]YouTube - ICT MxR Lab's Response to Google's Gmail Motion[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2011)

that is amazing!


----------



## Glade Riven (Apr 3, 2011)

Blizzard has a lot of good ones this year. Crabby, the helper crab (based of Clippy from Win XP) is my favorite of the lot.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2011)

i like the horadric cube app


----------

